# What's the best EDC now?



## oldtimer (Jul 11, 2009)

Haven't been here for a while. I just bought the highly recommended Aokray but I found the quality to be lacking. The switch does not work all the time and I need something that I know will be working for me when I need it. I also need something that is not too expensive as I'll be using it everyday and it will be "abused". Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## strinq (Jul 11, 2009)

Budget?
That'll help a lot.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 11, 2009)

If you EDC a AAA light I'd say the LiteFlux LF2XT is the "best" at this time. Options for AA vary widely.

Geoff


----------



## DimmerD (Jul 11, 2009)

The best EDC today is the one that best suits your personal needs, today. For me it is the Titan T1A from Surefire. Before that was the Nitecore EX10 whick is my backup EDC now. Everyone has different reasons for why they choose a certain flashlight to be their EDC, it's a personal thing. This is what makes us all different, sort of like personality's.


----------



## Zatoichi (Jul 11, 2009)

It's definately horses for courses. My preference for a good while now has been the Nitecore D10.


----------



## hyperloop (Jul 11, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> It's definately horses for courses. My preference for a good while now has been the Nitecore D10.



I have been reading and reading all about the Nitecore ever since i lost my Jet I Mk IIx in a taxi the other day, about to pull the trigger on one the next payday 

I used up this month's budget on a variety of lights, accessories, cells etc, will probably get the Nitecore D10 R2 with a clip, the lack of a clip was how i lost my last light.


----------



## lrp (Jul 11, 2009)

You will get many different opinions on this, for me it is the RA Clicky, it does all that I want a edc flashlight to do....and then some!!


----------



## m16a (Jul 11, 2009)

lrp said:


> You will get many different opinions on this, for me it is the RA Clicky, it does all that I want a edc flashlight to do....and then some!!



Gotta agree with irp here!

Hands down, THE best EDC is an HDS Ra Clicky. It does everything you could want an EDC to do, from an extremely low low to an excellent high, with great runtimes, and a host of other features to make it very easy to pocket from a button lock to a momentary feature. I'd suggest it above any other EDC-able light on the market.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll throw my hat in and say that one can't go wrong with a McGizmo PD.

-Mayo


----------



## HKJ (Jul 11, 2009)

There are many views on EDC lights. 
Some of it depends on what size you want, for really small lights the Drake and Wee are very good and powerful lights, for a less bright light with longer runtime, the La Petite Killer or for a really small light TiFly.

Going up to AAA size, LiteFlux LF2XT is my favorite, followed byby Fenix LD01 and Lumapower Avenger GX, but Arc Ti AAA is also a nice EDC.

With AA lights, there are many more to select between: Quake, NiteCore (Both D10 and EZ AA), LiteFlux, Fenix LD10.

And I have not even included the Peak Eiger series, a stainless steel light can be bought in many sizes and can take a lot of abuse.


----------



## glockboy (Jul 11, 2009)

Nitecore EZAA, EZ123, small and bright and not too expensive.


----------



## TKC (Jul 11, 2009)

*What is best for ME for EDC, may not be best for you. YOU need to figure out what YOUR needs are, what you want to spend etc.


The best EDC for ME is the McGizmo Haiku.*


----------



## arjay (Jul 11, 2009)

TKC said:


> *What is best for ME for EDC, may not be best for you. YOU need to figure out what YOUR needs are, what you want to spend etc.
> 
> 
> The best EDC for ME is the McGizmo Haiku.*



+1


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 11, 2009)

Definitely the PEAK Eiger Rebel 0100 using either an AAA or a 10440 if you prefer. I'm partial to the polished brass, but the SS is probably more suitable for EDC. Tons of options.

http://www.peakledsolutions.net/Products/Eiger10440SS.html


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 11, 2009)

I need something that I know will be working for me when I need it. I need it to be small and pocketable. I also need something that is durable not too expensive as I'll be using it everyday and it could be lost or abused. It has to look decent. Having it nice and bright like the Akoray is nice! Does that narrow the playing field for me at all?


----------



## strinq (Jul 11, 2009)

Again, what's the absolute limit of ur spending?


----------



## MWClint (Jul 11, 2009)

SS Peak Eiger Rebel #8/cool/medium optic has been my goto light since i got it.

I do beleive this is my holy grail of AAA lights.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 12, 2009)

Oldtimer,

You can't just ask a loaded question like that without giving us SPECIFICS.
There's a wonderful variety of lights on the market catering to EDC.

1. Your budget! How much green do you consider expendable?

My EDC lights range from $60-$500 (each) depending on mood, dress, and what I'll be doing. 



2. Battery type. e.g. A, AA, AAA, CR123, etc. 

Do you want to use rechargeables (lithium or NiMH) or primaries or the 
flexibility of both?


3. Size?

You want multi-cell versions, or single battery models? 


4. ..and my personal pet peeve. :devil: DO YOU WANT A CLIP?



P.S. Your handle (oldtimer) has special significance to me. 
Do/did you post over on the DELL forum? Play COD?


----------



## MWClint (Jul 12, 2009)

Armed_Forces said:


> Play COD?


Nice Armed Forces, do you still play cod?
i hang out over at anarchic-x.com
cod:uo:bas on friday nights, cod2 ctf and cod:waw ctf
we just released a 5 map pack for waw this week.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, BF is my weapon of choice. :devil: 

A good mate turned me onto COD4 during my last deployment but I haven't got a gaming rig set up at the moment. 
It's on my to do list when/if I get settled down.
I want to get my private pilot's license in the near future so I'll need a killer flight sim for "training". 
..at least that's what I'm gonna tell the ball/chain. lol


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 12, 2009)

I LOVE my Quark! :twothumbs


And it isn't super expensive.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 12, 2009)

For the first time ever, I've been EDCing TWO lights (Actually, three if you cound the cheapo fauxton on my keys):

AAA: Liteflux LF2XT -- primary EDC. My favorite light easily.
AA: Nitecore EZ-AAw. Also a very nice light. size is 'in between' usual AAA and AA sized lgihts.

Both of these lights include neutral white emitters, which is a huge pro in my opinion. 

The lft2xt is programmed to give me the following output levels (in ascending order) with no memory mode (always starts at minimum output):

0.2% ->1% -> 4% -> 20% -> 66%, press-=hold momentary 100%. No strobes.

I run the lowest output almost all the time, and 100% burst next most often after that. I work in a lab where I working on experiments with photodetectrs, or light sensitive material (ie, photoresist) that require the general light to be out. In order for me to see my way around the lab without compromisin the experiment, I use a very dim flashlight to see my way arond. Both my EDCs beat the cheapo incans in the lab for actual usability (though the incan is a good match for "dimness"...) 

Recently I've been using the EZ-AA on low for ceiling bounce, with the LF2XT on 0.2% for direct viewing. Both running simultaneously. Both comfortably pocketable (I actually carry the LF2XT with a clip in my pocket, like a pen -- easier to reach for than keychain).


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 12, 2009)

I ALWAYS have at least two lights on me (sometimes more)...I never leave home without my L0D Q4, I mostly use it as a back-up light but it's always with me.


----------



## Search (Jul 12, 2009)

Single-Mode E2DL / E1B.

Every light posted here is best for the user. Your just going to be flooded with suggestions.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 12, 2009)

Not if it's supported by reasons.

Ok, here I go again. 

*Nitecore D10* is the recommendation.
Boiling Test
Runover Test
Underwater Test
Drop Test
Fishing Test haha

And cpfreview stated:
"_This review is a result of more than 150 days of EDC carry. During this period, the flashlights were carried through 2 continents and 6 different locations. Some of the locations were environmental extremes. The flashlights went through temperatures as high as 50° Celsius in the dry desert environment to as low as 6° Celsius winter; with relative humidity of tropical environment in excess of 90% RH to as low as 10% RH in the desert. The flashlights were subjected to sand storms, rain & thunderstorms. NiteCore Smart PD D10 was one of the flashlight that faced all environmental extremes with relative ease. For those, who cant wait to go through full review, rest assured that the Smart PD Design has proven itself to be very reliable if used carefully. NiteCore Smart PD D10 falls in one of the best in its class category_."


----------



## sappyg (Jul 12, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> that I know will be working for me when I need it. I also need something that is not too expensive as I'll be using it everyday and it will be "abused". Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.


 
nitecore D10 with the clip.... you gotta get the clip.


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't believe it took seven posts before the HDS clicky was mention.It's the best there is IMO.


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 12, 2009)

IMHO, the best EDC for now is *Quark AA*.

I love mine... It´s perfect in everything!


----------



## Blacksidesniper (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the 4sevens quark ( http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297 ) and the Olight T20 or T25 ( http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=86&products_id=491 )


----------



## dig-it (Jul 12, 2009)

The one I use daily at work is the 2 level L1T from Fenix. ($49)
The One I`ve been reaching for at the house is the Nitecore D10. ($59)
Both use AAs and are small and both are easy to use.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 13, 2009)

2xTrinity said:


> For the first time ever, I've been EDCing TWO lights (Actually, three if you cound the cheapo fauxton on my keys):
> 
> AAA: Liteflux LF2XT -- primary EDC. My favorite light easily.
> AA: Nitecore EZ-AAw. Also a very nice light. size is 'in between' usual AAA and AA sized lgihts.
> ...


Those same two lights are always on me too, and for the very same reasons. Between the two of them they cover things pretty well, all without taking up much space.


HKJ said:


> There are many views on EDC lights.
> Some of it depends on what size you want, for really small lights the Drake and Wee are very good and powerful lights, for a less bright light with longer runtime, the La Petite Killer or for a really small light TiFly.
> 
> Going up to AAA size, LiteFlux LF2XT is my favorite, followed byby Fenix LD01 and Lumapower Avenger GX, but Arc Ti AAA is also a nice EDC.
> ...


Again, the LF2XT! If you want a light that can cover a wide range of brightnesses in output with a minimum of bulk then it will be impossible to beat a Drake, but the LF2XT will be a lot more affordable and is very, very fun to set up just how you like!

The Wee, La Petite, TiFli and Arc will all give you a very nice single level light. The regular Arc-P is still a very nice one to carry and I still find myself reaching for one here in the room. The can be had used in the Marketplace for anywhere from $15-$30 usually.

The Fenix lights are very nice as well, but if you want a decent low level then stay away from them, as they offer no low, but rather a range of medium to high outputs only. 


TKC said:


> *What is best for ME for EDC, may not be best for you. YOU need to figure out what YOUR needs are, what you want to spend etc.*


+1!


Search said:


> Every light posted here is best for the user. Your just going to be flooded with suggestions.


Again, +1!


sappyg said:


> nitecore D10 with the clip.... you gotta get the clip.


Unfortunately it was the use of the clip that made me lose my favorite Q3 5A modded D10. I had it hooked in my back pocket and found it constantly getting pulled from my pocket by things I was carrying or when I had to roll around on the ground at work.

Whether a clip is good or not is again completely dependent on the users needs and what their personal habits are, as well as place of carry. I have been carrying a Lumapower Connexion clipped in my front pocket lately and haven't had any trouble with it getting pulled out yet.

Whatever you do, go buy an LF2XT; you're gonna love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Aug 20, 2009)

I was actually going to create a new thread about this, but good thing I used the search feature and found this thread. My primary EDC is the Quark AA with 14500's, and as a back-up, I have the Ra Twisty 85-TR in the other pocket.


----------



## computernut (Aug 21, 2009)

I like my Surefire L1 Cree w/F04 in a V82 holster on my belt. Only thing that could be improved is the clip but not sure how it could be done without messing with the UI or ergonomics. The clip is pretty much only useful for anti-rollover and sticking it on the brim of your hat.


----------



## hyperloop (Aug 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I need something that I know will be working for me when I need it. I need it to be small and pocketable. I also need something that is durable not too expensive as I'll be using it everyday and it could be lost or abused. It has to look decent. Having it nice and bright like the Akoray is nice! Does that narrow the playing field for me at all?




If you dont mind me sayin,

Quality
Price
Bright

choose any 2


----------



## old4570 (Aug 21, 2009)

$10 USD / Ultrafire 601C 
$20 USD / Ultrafire A20 / KD Cree Q3 

If you can find one , Ultrafire 501A + XP-E R2 drop in . 
$30 USD / Solarforce L2M 

All are RCR123A format .

The latest L2M may come with a 0.8-4.2v drop in so should be able to run on AA's in a pinch .

Im on my 2nd A20 / 1st one being stolen , and I think there a great little light for the money . 
You will need rechargeable CR123A 3.7v batts . Output with a 3v Primary is low to say the least .


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 22, 2009)

Millermods 2 stage Arc AAA Cree Q4WH mod on my keychain.
Nitecore EasyAAw in my pocket.


----------



## bestak (Aug 22, 2009)

For me on keychain: Fen1x L01
and i suggest this one
[URL="http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.candlepowerforums.com%2Fvb%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D232143&ei=cyKQSpq8HY6hjAeq_K3bDQ&usg=AFQjCNGmX_KUU2SS2B7-4H49INd1WrqnZg&sig2=r7sYGJr2rGkQd-IFzPus-A%5B/URL"]MG L-Mini II 
[/URL]


----------



## NoFair (Aug 22, 2009)

If budget is an issue I'd get a Quark AA or cr123 tactical (warm white is even better..) 

If money isn't an issue then I'd get a McGizmo PD or Ra

Sverre


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 22, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> Not if it's supported by reasons.
> 
> Ok, here I go again.
> 
> ...



So far, I use the Fenix P3d for edc, but i'm looking to get a better light too. So far i'm impressed with the nitecore d10. Impressive drop test! Thanks Zeruel!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 22, 2009)

JeffInChi said:


> So far, I use the Fenix P3d for edc, but i'm looking to get a better light too. So far i'm impressed with the nitecore d10. Impressive drop test! Thanks Zeruel!


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 22, 2009)

Surefire E2DL.
Is a little long, but still slim and has good high and low output.

I personally rather larger lights, as I always get paranoid that things have fallen out of my pocket.


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 23, 2009)

Best EDC now.






LF2XTi. Pure* titanium goodness with pure UI goodness. :twothumbs
Now D10's a backup. 


*Ok, maybe not so pure till the Ti tailcap and clip are out.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 23, 2009)

My vote for best EDC for me is the Muyshondt Aeon. It has two well chosen levels, amazing runtime, looks good, and is super tough, as well as being created by one of the members of CPF. 

Mine is the one light I always have on me and I trust it completely.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 24, 2009)

McGizmo Lunasol, Muyshondt Aeon or Ra Clicky.


----------



## js (Aug 24, 2009)

Cost no object? LunaSol 20. See my sigline.


----------



## yongling (Aug 25, 2009)

You guys got to check out LUMMI RAW / WEE. By far is the best EDC light...


----------



## DHart (Aug 26, 2009)

LD01 powered by 10440 is ALWAYS in my front pocket. So that's my ALL the time EDC. No matter where I am, that light is always just a pocket reach away and rides un-noticibly. 

But if I'm leaving the house in the evening, I will always take another couple of lights along... those would be considered my away-from-home EDCs... in addition to the LD01 in the pocket, I'll have a Quark AA or Quark 123 (warm tint, regular UI). 

If the night time activity involves more distant reaching or need for longer running, in addition to the LD01 & Quark, I will also add:

• L-Mini II with turbo head, powered by an 18650... a sweet, sweet 3-level set-up, great throwing, runtime, and still pocketable.

• Quark 123x2 warm tactical powered by a 17670 li-ion


----------



## Jimbo-Coolie (Sep 17, 2009)

I always have my RA Clicky edc120e in my front pocket, a streamlight stylus pro in my shirt or jacket pocket. Of course the new Fenix LD20 is in the glove box, Surefire 6P with M60L in my bugout bag.


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 17, 2009)

I carried a SF 6P on my workbelt since they first came out @1986 or 1987.

However around 2004 or so IIRC I started carrying a SF E1e in my ppocket ALL the time. Even around the house.

I find that because I had it in my pocket, I used it a lot.

So much that I have  a few bulbs.

For the last 2 months I have been EDC my SF A2 Aviator, white LEDs around the house and then dropping the E1e in my pocket when ever I leave the house, tjhus having both of them.

I realy like having the low on the A2, and being able to go to High, but I like the size of the E1e.

I changed the batteries in the A2 last night as they would no longer fire up the Incand. bulb.

So I am going back to the E1e for EDC, and everyday use around the house, and when I need a "little bit of light" I will use my G2LED that I have set up as a Vampire.

I might need a new SF one battery 123 light with variable output.:thinking:


----------



## DHart (Sep 17, 2009)

NE450No2 said:


> I might need a new SF one battery 123 light with variable output.:thinking:



Have you considered a Quark 123? You can get a neutral-tint emitter, ability to run on 4.2v li-ion as well as lithium primary, five output levels ranging from a .2 lumens moonlight level up to 170 lumens high, beautiful, artifact-free beam, momentary clickie (when used with the available tactical tailcap switch) or reverse clickie. $59. In my opinion, this is one of the very best EDC lights available. (And being LED, you will not be breaking/replacing bulbs anymore!)

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297&products_id=1626


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 17, 2009)

DHart

Thanks for the link, I will check that light out.


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 17, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Haven't been here for a while. I just bought the highly recommended Aokray but I found the quality to be lacking. The switch does not work all the time and I need something that I know will be working for me when I need it. I also need something that is not too expensive as I'll be using it everyday and it will be "abused". Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.



With no size and budget given it's hard to tell what you want. I have the Aokay K-106. Fantastic light! I like it, but it is sitting in my car now because it's just a hair big for pocket carry. As mentioned by others, people will suggest what they like. I carry a Maratac single aaa light and a Zebralight H501 in my pocket at all times. The cost of these lights combined is less than many fancy pansy titanium this and stainless steel that lights. Together they provide me with nearly unlimited light uses. Remember the only useful tools are the ones you have with you when you need it.

Use common AA and AAA batteries; feather weigh and size; all fit in a shirt pocket; together they cover nearly unlimited light needs.


----------



## wykeite (Sep 17, 2009)

EDC is very subjective. You have to identify your requirements and carry to suit. At work I carry a Nailbender 3 level MC-E in a C2 clone, I tend to work in some awkward unlit spaces and this drop in is the bees knees. It's a warm tint and is a delight to work under. I'm not so much worried about colour rendition, the warm tint just seems so much easier on the eyes. I use it mostly on low but have found the higher levels useful many times.

Of course this is no throw monster, if your needs are throw look elsewhere.

The only other light that is on me is a streamlight Nano on my keyring. Seldom use it but never without it and always have light.

Good luck finding your perfect EDC.


----------



## Lumenz (Sep 17, 2009)

These types of threads are great just to see what everyone is carrying as their EDC. 

There is definitely no "best" EDC. Everyone has different needs, budgets and preferences. For work, I carry a ZebraLight H501 clipped to my pants and a Muyshondt Aeon in my other front pocket. The Zebralight gives me the flood light I need in a small package and the Aeon gives me some throw if needed.

When work is over, my Ra Clicky becomes me EDC. The Ra Clicky is my ideal EDC because of the numerous modes, options and durability.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 17, 2009)

For urban EDC NOTHING beats my Muyshondt Aeon. For the backwoods, anythnig up to the size of a SureFire C2 is fine. I always have an E1e in my pocket when camping/hiking and something larger in the backpack.


----------

